# Who I am, what I'm about.



## DanielC

I am a part time bladesmith (husband and father of 3 children ages 6 and under) practicing in many areas of steel creation. I am a bladesmith, but i am also an adept in iron smelting with smelt master Mark Green. 6 years of smelting iron ore we have mined into iron or steel. Some 80 full smelts under my belt. Most product goes to my good friend for his traditional sword production, but i have earned quite a bit for jacket material in future sanmai.






I am also adept in the process of steel making most commonly used by Japanese Swordsmiths called Orishigane. The remelting of clean iron or low carbon steel into ultra high carbon steel that must be wrought to homogenize carbon content and remove impurities from the steel. I make steels in the 1.3-1.9% C range. I have been working this type of steel into plates and then billets for future nihonto inspired blades and even kitchen knives.












This steel processed and used in my sanmai has lead to beautiful results (jnat stone polish).




And peering down my metallurgical microscope, checking the weld line (I sanmai orishigane to W2, turning that into a core billet and then sandwiched that further between 1018 mild) the top being W2 and below, lighter color is orishigane (with silica slags present from the traditional folding with rice straw ash and mud slurry as Japanese swordsmiths do. The micrographs revealed the 9 folded orishigane to be between .8 and .9% Carbon (It started around 1.5-1.7)




Kitchen knives using sanmai construction is my main study. I have spent years learning traditional steel making methods, but have also spent several years practicing the craft of sanmai construction using low carbon jacket material under my powerhammer that has been set up to mimic the shops and spring hammers you see being used in Japan.










I have also been working in the area of crucible steel, watering steel, wootz, etc...I approach it unique to many, using a singular source of feed material to get desired carbon content (my orishigane only). This has lead to much success.


----------



## DanielC

Continued...

















And then the look under the scope of these wootzie carbides...


----------



## DanielC

And then of course is my infatuation for Jnats and stone polishing. A considerable amount of work, but it kind of goes in line with everything I do. I have a growing mass of stones because i feel like options are necessary, and so is longevity ( I've added a few since photo  )


----------



## DanielC

So yea, there ya go. I make when I can, but I am always, always building a unique skill I feel. Take into account the years of failures and successes on my end when I do release a blade to be sold. I'm a father of 3 small children and a husband to a patient wife, doing this part time on the side. Sometimes it's one of the only blades i may complete that month and has been handled by me for an immense amount of hours. Afterall, it's just me.

Thanks all, and I hope you appreciate my work!


----------



## Matus

That is super cool Daniel. Please keep this kind of posts coming when time allows.


----------



## milkbaby

Thanks for sharing all the cool pics and info. I've been following your Instagram for a while and always enjoy your posts. Oh yeah, enjoy your beautiful knives too, hope you keep it up!


----------



## WildBoar

Thank you for posting this. Very impressive, especially with doing this all on the side and with 3 little kids. Your future will be bright.


----------



## DanielC

Today's work goes to a dear friend in Germany  W2/1018 sanmai.

Working the grind back, etching to check core steel placement.

Thank you all for the kind words


----------



## DanielC

Retesting a Maruoyama Hon-Tomae. 6k, lightning fast polish. As you can see it leaves the cladding a frosty color.


----------



## DanielC

Also been working on dust filtration and spark arrestor.


----------



## DanielC

Just some good ol banding of 125SC on the ura side of a Deba I'm making.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz1zuIBnshc/?igshid=g6o9fpq6ymd4


----------



## DanielC

Honyaki, 1095 getting handle work...


----------



## Luftmensch

Very cool! Nice work. Keep posting!

Not too many people smelting out there!


----------



## DanielC

Thanks 

A honyaki in the works.

And a new tool


----------



## Luftmensch

Looking good! Some amazing kit there...



DanielC said:


> I sanmai orishigane to W2, turning that into a core billet and then sandwiched that further between 1018 mild



Out of interest... why use three steels? I noticed this on some of your instagram posts as well?


----------



## DanielC

Luftmensch said:


> Looking good! Some amazing kit there...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest... why use three steels? I noticed this on some of your instagram posts as well?



When I make orishigane, and this is true for Japanese swordsmiths as well, the carbon content of the material exceeds 1.5%. Often reaching nearly 2% carbon. In the folding process, carbon is lost in the presence of heat and oxygen and leaves the steel.in the form.of carbon monoxide. This lowers the overall carbon content of the steel.

My intent was to infuse W2 with carbon by forgewelding orishigane to that had another carbon content through the phenomena carbon migration. The same process that leaches carbon from the core steel to a low carbon jacket.

Then once that was done, forge the resulting material down into barstock to be sandwiched between mild steel to form traditional sanmai and retain the properties of that construct (making a screaming hard core with a ductile jacket).


----------



## daddy yo yo

I love that Honyaki!


----------



## DanielC

Yesterday evening I felt like making some orishigane. This product is ultra high carbon steel. The 3.5# chunk was broken to inspect grain (its beautiful), and then spark testing and found a little piece to do some micrographs with. 

Each deviation (line) on the micrograph scale is .1mm. What you see is cementite built up along the grain boundaries. When pearlite is eutectoid and crosses over into hypereutectoid, the pearlite has too much cementite and begins to build up in the boundaries. The cementite is the white portion. This is a lot of cementite. The steel was getting close to cast, but not quite. Still good ol steel and very workable.

The folding process will bleed off carbon while the steel is very hot and in the presence of oxygen in the forge. That oxygen latches onto the carbon and leaves the forge in CO and CO2. (Pretty sure its both or just one of them. Not really important detail).

The act of folding is a 2 part process. For one, you are lowering the carbon content, and in the case of a japanese swordsmith the goal is to get between .6-.8%C as they are making a sword and that is the sweet spot for swords, and some Smith's and schools of thought had developed specific types of hamon that are sensitive to the carbon content.

The other reason is to refine the steel. Drive out the slags and homogenize the carbon content. In a previous run I ended up folding the steel 9 times. It looked beautiful, but the carbon content dwindled lower than I had hoped. It was more or less the same as the W2 that I had hoped to infuse with carbon. Instead it just stayed the same.

I will know during the folding process how the steel behaves to figure out if it is enough folding. The less folding, the higher the carbon content.


Over 4# worth of failed blades and scrap were used.





Over 40 pounds of chopped and sized charcoal.


----------



## DanielC

I managed to make white cast iron in the 3.5-4% C ranges as well lolol.

These will be forge welded with other bits of.much lower carbon steel as an Infusion of carbon and to enrich crucible steel runs with carbon.










Pretty wild stuff. I'm now in talks of writing a paper for an archaeological dig on some of my insights


----------



## Geigs

DanielC said:


> I have also been working in the area of crucible steel, watering steel, wootz, etc...I approach it unique to many, using a singular source of feed material to get desired carbon content (my orishigane only). This has lead to much success.
> View attachment 56381



Have you played around with Vanadium in your billets, seems to have been a key component of wootz. 
Great stuff dude. I have 3 kids and barely find time to eat


----------



## DanielC

Geigs said:


> Have you played around with Vanadium in your billets, seems to have been a key component of wootz.
> Great stuff dude. I have 3 kids and barely find time to eat



I have ferro vanadium to add future crucible runs, along with ferro niobium for carbide formers. The previous runs I've done did not intentionally have Vanadium in them. At the time I was proving a historical point by using only my refined melted steel which is characteristically low in most alloys as the process cleans the parent metal more or less during the melt.

The characteristics present in my crucible steel way up top were imparted by traces of Ni and Cu which were the main carbide formers in that particular melt. I concluded these finding by mass spectometry and found out the carbon content (1.64% C) and the rest of the composition that way.

I've spent the past 6 years heavily researching and doing various steel making processes for blade steel. Pretty much when my oldest turned 1. I had only got into smithing a year prior, so it left a pretty heavy imprint on what excites me I guess.


----------



## Tim Rowland

Daniel love the posts, keep them coming and all the great photos on instagram.
Very informative stuff.
It is a dream of mine to make a billet of tamahagane and make an heirloom gyuto to pass on to my daughter one day. 
Your posts are truly inspirational.


----------



## Badgertooth

If I may add to this that Daniel and I have been talking about jnats for some time and I am the proud owner of one of his gyuto. I’ve shared my thoughts on social media but it couldn’t hurt to buttress those thoughts here.






There is real meat coming out of the handle before doing what the best Sanjo workhorses do and resolve into beautifully convexed working edges. I am told by Daniel that his choice of 1095 as a simple carbon steel allows for real thinness at the edge and I’ll include a choil shot to show this too. It’s very well done.







I haven’t put this to the scales yet but experience tells me it won’t be far off ~270gr - 300gr and there’s menacing confidence that comes with that like the idling rumble of a muscle car’s engine. Cleverly he has balanced out that heft with ironwood in the handle which is also longer that usual and makes it feel great in hand. .


I have wailed on this knife and it has beasted through everything and come back for more. Nuts; Meat fabrication; sweetcorn cobs; crusty sourdough. All without any edge deformation or chipping and an edge the comes back smoking with minimal effort.


----------



## DanielC

Thanks Tim. It has been a pleasure to share my progress on social media. Obsessive, really.

Thanks for the review Otto. It was a fun knife to make. I really like some of the options in the creation of a WH offers me. That one came out scary sharp


----------



## DanielC

Making a yanagiba is not for the feint of heart...

Still polishing. Been polishing for days :0


----------



## Beau Nidle

Great posts, I'd love to make a knife from this material one day. The yanagiba is looking fantastic too.


----------



## DanielC

Beau Nidle said:


> Great posts, I'd love to make a knife from this material one day. The yanagiba is looking fantastic too.



I'm sure we can work something out. I sell it from time to time.


----------



## thirsty0ne

That doesn’t look like a hobbyists work at all, pretty impressive! Great pics and pieces of metal here...


----------



## DanielC

Continued work on the Deba. It sweeps up more than they usually do. This is due to a last minute decision to cold forge the blade prior to heat treat but after I had already ground the idealized profile. This distorted it enough that in order to realistically bring it back, the length would shorten by half. I think it will be fine.

125SC/1018 Nimai with hamaguri getting kasumi finish. The flat is still needing to be polished. Kasumi is still getting some refinement in polish but it's looking pretty good.

Also, thanks thirstyone


----------



## DanielC

I had to take a break from orders to run some wootz experiments. This puck made it really far, but 20 hours into forging, I realized there were voids on the inside that developed into coldshuts, which resulted in remelt scrap. Was looking good though.


----------



## DanielC

So after an epic fail I made another to save forging for a later date when I'm done with orders.


----------



## Caleb Cox

DanielC said:


> So after an epic fail I made another to save forging for a later date when I'm done with orders.
> 
> View attachment 62800
> 
> View attachment 62804
> 
> View attachment 62802
> 
> View attachment 62801
> 
> View attachment 62803


Awesome! Do you purchase crucibles or make your own?


----------



## DanielC

Caleb Cox said:


> Awesome! Do you purchase crucibles or make your own?



Purchase. Depending on how the furnace is ran they are 1 to 3 times use. This last one was a 1 time use unfortunately.


----------



## DanielC

Just trying to finish up some work. A gyuto , an atypical Deba and a Yanagiba nearing completion. Just some WIP.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Beautiful! How do you grind the ura? A contact wheel, convex platen, stone wheel?


----------



## DanielC

Caleb Cox said:


> Beautiful! How do you grind the ura? A contact wheel, convex platen, stone wheel?



Radius platen.


----------



## DanielC

Saya pins...


----------



## DanielC

Yanagiba mostly done polishing.


----------



## Oui Chef

Wow man saya pins and yanagiba looking very enticing


----------



## DanielC

Oui Chef said:


> Wow man saya pins and yanagiba looking very enticing



Thanks


----------



## DanielC

Cleaning choil. Etching logo.


----------



## Byphy

Beautiful work


----------



## DanielC




----------



## Caleb Cox

DanielC said:


> View attachment 65320
> 
> View attachment 65319
> 
> View attachment 65318
> 
> View attachment 65322
> 
> View attachment 65321


Beautiful! Is this home brewed steel?


----------



## DanielC

Caleb Cox said:


> Beautiful! Is this home brewed steel?


This is just my usual mix of mild steel and W2. I make the sanmai of course, but it isnt homemade in the sense that it's my oroshigane or wootz.


----------



## Oui Chef

Very good looking stuff man


----------



## valgard

[emoji106]


----------



## DanielC

Working on a 26C3 monosteel with convexity for a family member.

Also getting ready to crank out a hefty amount of sanmai.


----------



## DanielC




----------



## DanielC

26C3 monosteel gyuto is finished in time for christmas for a family member. Nothing too fancy. It is free afterall


----------



## Oui Chef

DanielC said:


> 26C3 monosteel gyuto is finished in time for christmas for a family member. Nothing too fancy. It is free afterall
> 
> View attachment 67379
> 
> View attachment 67378
> 
> View attachment 67377
> 
> View attachment 67375
> 
> View attachment 67380
> 
> View attachment 67376


Well I wasn't gonna say Daniel, but we're actually long lost cousins..
I'll pm u my address for my free Christmas gyuto


----------



## DanielC

Oui Chef said:


> Well I wasn't gonna say Daniel, but we're actually long lost cousins..
> I'll pm u my address for my free Christmas gyuto



LOL. I can always use more family


----------



## M1k3

DanielC said:


> LOL. I can always use more family



Since you're adopting...


----------



## DanielC

The stainless sanmai survived HT


----------



## DanielC




----------



## Geigs

DanielC said:


> View attachment 67981


That looks awesome!


----------



## DanielC

1.2442/410 kasumi almost done.


----------



## MrHiggins

Nice looking KU! Where are you located?


----------



## DanielC

MrHiggins said:


> Nice looking KU! Where are you located?



Thanks! NC, USA.


----------



## MrHiggins

DanielC said:


> Thanks! NC, USA.


Cool. I may reach out some day for a custom. I'm digging your work!


----------



## DanielC

MrHiggins said:


> Cool. I may reach out some day for a custom. I'm digging your work!



Glad you like it. Feel free to message me any time.


----------



## Nino-chan

DanielC said:


> And then of course is my infatuation for Jnats and stone polishing. A considerable amount of work, but it kind of goes in line with everything I do. I have a growing mass of stones because i feel like options are necessary, and so is longevity ( I've added a few since photo  )
> View attachment 56390


nice stones


----------



## Nino-chan

DanielC said:


> I had to take a break from orders to run some wootz experiments. This puck made it really far, but 20 hours into forging, I realized there were voids on the inside that developed into coldshuts, which resulted in remelt scrap. Was looking good though.
> 
> View attachment 62799
> 
> View attachment 62798
> View attachment 62797
> 
> View attachment 62795
> View attachment 62796
> 
> View attachment 62793
> View attachment 62794


keep up the good work


----------



## milkbaby

DanielC said:


> 1.2442/410 kasumi almost done.
> 
> View attachment 69299
> 
> View attachment 69300
> 
> View attachment 69301



Dat nice!  No nickel sheet between the carbon core and the stainless? It kinda looked like it in the earlier pic.

Is your 1.2442 sourced from Achim Wirtz or somebody else over there?


----------



## DanielC

Nino-chan said:


> nice stones



Thanks 









milkbaby said:


> Dat nice!  No nickel sheet between the carbon core and the stainless? It kinda looked like it in the earlier pic.
> 
> Is your 1.2442 sourced from Achim Wirtz or somebody else over there?



Yes the nickle is there. Heres a close up of one of the others I am working in to show.


----------



## DanielC

milkbaby said:


> Is your 1.2442 sourced from Achim Wirtz or somebody else over there?



It's a limited quantity I have from Achim, yes.


----------



## pentryumf

DanielC said:


> I managed to make white cast iron in the 3.5-4% C ranges as well lolol.
> 
> These will be forge welded with other bits of.much lower carbon steel as an Infusion of carbon and to enrich crucible steel runs with carbon.
> 
> View attachment 58798
> 
> View attachment 58799
> 
> 
> Pretty wild stuff. I'm now in talks of writing a paper for an archaeological dig on some of my insights


Daniel, is it possible to determine the quality of the mineral content from the micrographs? Is there any insight into the forging process that can be garnered from the resulting grain pattern of the wootz metal/process?


----------



## DanielC

pentryumf said:


> Daniel, is it possible to determine the quality of the mineral content from the micrographs? Is there any insight into the forging process that can be garnered from the resulting grain pattern of the wootz metal/process?



These micrographs in that post were of steel created in an open charcoal furnace meant to make high carbon steel that the Japanese call Oroshigane (ball steel), and the Europeans called 'hearth steel's. I simply pushed the carbon a lot higher than is typical in those examples.

Unfortunately for optical microscopy, you cannot determine what kind of carbide is what without very specific etchants and a lot of time, and even then its reaaally something more suited for someone in a lab. I am not totally sure but I think some of these practices have been replaced with much more sophisticated equipment over time (Scanning Electron Microscope or SEM). An SEM can target any carbide and tell you what it is. I've thought about purchasing an older model SEM in the past.

Instead I sometimes get a compositional analysis with elemental testing.


----------



## DanielC

Posting some progress photos of an ongoing project. This is some more of my wootz this using Vanadium and Chromium as carbide formers in a 1.6% sea of Carbon in iron. Apologies if you have already seen this on my IG. I realized it was not on here.

The puck was super nice





No sign of graphite which is a good thing.










Then after forging out 2kg of steel, I forged out a 400g section into a gyuto and heat treated. The hardness entered the 67-68rc range.






The flavors of crucible steel I make vary, but this one helps facilitate a good pattern if treated carefully.

This pattern is a watered pattern. It is considered for all intents and purposes wootz, of the quality found in antiquity. If you were to zoom into the blade you would find spheroidized cementite making up the bands in the knife. Not to be confused with alloy banding.


----------



## Luftmensch

@DanielC,

Amazing work. Thanks for sharing it.



DanielC said:


> If you were to zoom into the blade you would find spheroidized cementite making up the bands in the knife. Not to be confused with alloy banding.



Interesting detail. Could you expand on the difference a bit? If you have the time... I would greatly appreciate an explanation!


----------



## Geigs

DanielC said:


> Posting some progress photos of an ongoing project. This is some more of my wootz this using Vanadium and Chromium as carbide formers in a 1.6% sea of Carbon in iron. Apologies if you have already seen this on my IG. I realized it was not on here.
> 
> The puck was super nice
> View attachment 161916
> 
> 
> No sign of graphite which is a good thing.
> View attachment 161917
> 
> 
> View attachment 161918
> 
> 
> Then after forging out 2kg of steel, I forged out a 400g section into a gyuto and heat treated. The hardness entered the 67-68rc range.
> 
> View attachment 161919
> 
> 
> The flavors of crucible steel I make vary, but this one helps facilitate a good pattern if treated carefully.
> 
> This pattern is a watered pattern. It is considered for all intents and purposes wootz, of the quality found in antiquity. If you were to zoom into the blade you would find spheroidized cementite making up the bands in the knife. Not to be confused with alloy banding.
> View attachment 161920
> 
> View attachment 161921
> 
> View attachment 161922
> 
> View attachment 161923
> 
> View attachment 161924
> 
> View attachment 161925


This is awesome. If that gyuto needs a home.....


----------



## DanielC

Luftmensch said:


> @DanielC,
> 
> Amazing work. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting detail. Could you expand on the difference a bit? If you have the time... I would greatly appreciate an explanation!



For the most part, alloy banding is a segregation of high and low concentrations of chunky carbide from alloying elements. Typically alloy banding is avoided because metallurgically it is defective, but over time it has shown to not be noticeable to the end user. It's usually induced by over normalizing steels before austenizing (hardening). Some carbides dissolve into solution at higher temps or longer temps and others faster and shorter. FeC and MnC dissolve most readily while others like VC and WC more slowly or with higher temp. Cycling under required temps will only cause carbide to grow. In the end you get a mixture of large and small carbides made up varying type.

Wootz or watered crucible steel is made up of fine iron carbide in the form of cementite. The carbides do form higher and lower concentrations but in the form of cementite which is very fine and not oblong or chunky, and close to the hardness of the hardest steel, so not so brittle like Chromium or Vanadium Carbide. Each of the white lines are made up of tiny specks of spheroidized cementite. I show an example of zooming into past work on the first page I think of this.

Wootz or crucible steel is very hard to produce correctly as well. It's not necessarily an open subject for most because it has taken decades to reverse engineer how the ancients did it.

Also, there a bit of bulat that is rich in alloy and not necessarily carbon to induce patterning. These steel doesn't behave quite the same as general ultra high carbon crucible steels do and more akin to an alloy banded normal steel knife.



Geigs said:


> This is awesome. If that gyuto needs a home.....



Oh this is destined to a friend who has waited very patiently for a year or two. Certainly in the future. I'm gearing up to produce more down the road.


----------



## talcum

This looks like the eyelets Verhoeven reported in antique Damascus blades. 


https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007/s11837-998-0419-y.pdf


Very cool. Do you see the same improved edge retention in your blades compared to modern carbon tool steel that he reports?


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

I just realized that we've met at the razor meet in north Texas.


----------



## DanielC

talcum said:


> This looks like the eyelets Verhoeven reported in antique Damascus blades.
> 
> 
> https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007/s11837-998-0419-y.pdf
> 
> 
> Very cool. Do you see the same improved edge retention in your blades compared to modern carbon tool steel that he reports?



Yes, my work is based off of this research. There is a small group of us that is constantly expanding on Verhoeven and Pendray's work. I am using a slightly.different chemistry and forging procedure for this puck and blade however.

It reacts very similarly to most high carbon modern steels. With the excess cementite present, it theoretically should. The carbon concentration in that melt was in the 1.6-1.7% C range. The knife itself is basically 25% iron carbide at this point. Those carbides are harder than steel. Usually in the 70-71rc range from my understanding. Theoretically it should.



VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> I just realized that we've met at the razor meet in north Texas.



You may be confusing me with a wootz friend named Bruno or Tim. They makes wootz straight razors, not i.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

DanielC said:


> You may be confusing me with a wootz friend named Bruno or Tim. They makes wootz straight razors, not i.


Do you also make clays for hamon and scale protection?


----------



## DanielC

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> Do you also make clays for hamon and scale protection?



Ahh, you are talking about Daniel O'Conner. I use his anti-scale. Nice stuff. He doesn't make wootz though. Makes nice hamon.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

DanielC said:


> Ahh, you are talking about Daniel O'Conner. I use his anti-scale. Nice stuff. He doesn't make wootz though. Makes nice hamon.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## DanielC




----------



## DanielC

A recently made and sold "veggie chopper". Idk what you would call it. It's the shape I felt like making at the time  maybe a mini santoku.

1.6% carbon, lamellar water pattern wootz in Bog Oak and titanium.


----------



## hendrix

I was about to write “Now that’s an introduction” but then I realized it’s from 2019 but it’s still a valid statement. Great photos and thread!


----------



## DanielC

hendrix said:


> I was about to write “Now that’s an introduction” but then I realized it’s from 2019 but it’s still a valid statement. Great photos and thread!


Thanks. I love documenting everything I do, so it is usually very easy to draw up pictures or data of various parts of a/the process


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Is your work on Instagram?


----------



## DanielC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Is your work on Instagram?


Yes indeed.

Www.instagram.com/caublestonecutlery


----------



## DanielC




----------



## DanielC

Knife critique.

I was recently given a review of this knife that wasn't what I expected.

I considered this a small herb/vegetable knife. Low point, flat profile with a faux shinogi that lead to a slight convexed geometry. It worked really well with vegetables in testing and it chopped cilantro and parsley with ease and no damage. It felt legit to me, but sometimes I get things wrong.

If anyone reads this, what are your thoughts? Avoid the pattern and just comment on the shape. Reflections can show geometry as well.

Note: I shortened the handle some after these pics.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Looks like a fine veggie profile for a shorter knife, especially for folks who like push cutting.

For the rock-chop crowd it's probably a little short and flat.

It really has a lot to do with individual preferences.


----------



## timebard

Looks like a good general small prep knife for push cutting smaller product. Just based on the shape I'd have no issues with it and would likely use it a lot for small tasks. But leafy herbs like cilantro/parsley/basil are the one case where I do like something with some curve and a sturdier edge for rock chopping. (My Prendergast does this really well - took me a while to get used to the profile for other applications though.)


----------



## deltaplex

Right, it looks very santoku-ish, certainly not meant for rock chopping. From the few shots here I don't see anything that would make me think it wouldn't perform.


----------



## DanielC

timebard said:


> Looks like a good general small prep knife for push cutting smaller product. Just based on the shape I'd have no issues with it and would likely use it a lot for small tasks. But leafy herbs like cilantro/parsley/basil are the one case where I do like something with some curve and a sturdier edge for rock chopping. (My Prendergast does this really well - took me a while to get used to the profile for other applications though.)



I had difficulty describing this knife profile by a name and likely chose the wrong one. Thank you.


----------



## DanielC

deltaplex said:


> Right, it looks very santoku-ish, certainly not meant for rock chopping. From the few shots here I don't see anything that would make me think it wouldn't perform.


I originally labeled this a "mini-santoku" at 6.5" long, but somehow settled for herb chopper when I advertised it online.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DanielC said:


> I originally labeled this a "mini-santoku" at 6.5" long, but somehow settled for herb chopper when I advertised it online.



Mini-satonku, ko-santoku or something similar is what I think of immediately on seeing it. I too like some belly for a herb-centric knife so I could see there being some "push back" to that.


----------



## DanielC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Mini-satonku, ko-santoku or something similar is what I think of immediately on seeing it. I too like some belly for a herb-centric knife so I could see there being some "push back" to that.


That's fair.

I offered a full refund at any rate. We will see.


----------



## DanielC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Mini-satonku, ko-santoku or something similar is what I think of immediately on seeing it. I too like some belly for a herb-centric knife so I could see there being some "push back" to that.


Quite literally


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DanielC said:


> That's fair.
> 
> I offered a full refund at any rate. We will see.



That's very cool of you but I will say, that to me, a person should study the profile/size of a knife and decide if it fits their style and use regardless of description.

You could label that "herb chopper" but clearly a few of us would look it over and know that for us, personally, we wouldn't use it for that. 

The buyer owns some responsibility there.


----------



## DanielC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That's very cool of you but I will say, that to me, a person should study the profile/size of a knife and decide if it fits their style and use regardless of description.
> 
> You could label that "herb chopper" but clearly a few of us would look it over and know that for us, personally, we wouldn't use it for that.
> 
> The buyer owns some responsibility there.


I provided the above pictures plus a few others and a video panning over the knife, but I agree. I was surprised.

I was just unsure if I was completely missing something.


----------



## tgfencer

DanielC said:


> I provided the above pictures plus a few others and a video panning over the knife, but I agree. I was surprised.
> 
> I was just unsure if I was completely missing something.


Doesn't seem like you missed much, if anything, especially given the info you seem to have provided. Wouldn't worry about it too much. People can be difficult.


----------



## M1k3

DanielC said:


> Knife critique.
> 
> I was recently given a review of this knife that wasn't what I expected.
> 
> I considered this a small herb/vegetable knife. Low point, flat profile with a faux shinogi that lead to a slight convexed geometry. It worked really well with vegetables in testing and it chopped cilantro and parsley with ease and no damage. It felt legit to me, but sometimes I get things wrong.
> 
> If anyone reads this, what are your thoughts? Avoid the pattern and just comment on the shape. Reflections can show geometry as well.
> 
> Note: I shortened the handle some after these pics.
> 
> View attachment 194048
> View attachment 194049
> View attachment 194052


Looks good to me unless you're rock chopping. In which case, the knife would be to short in my opinion anyway.


----------



## Hardentknives

Just found your thread Daniel, but i just want to say that your stone polishing work especially is gorgeous!


----------



## DanielC

Hardentknives said:


> Just found your thread Daniel, but i just want to say that your stone polishing work especially is gorgeous!


What's up Tim?? Good to see you here!

Thanks for the compliment 

Also, I need to update the thread more often.


----------



## Hardentknives

DanielC said:


> What's up Tim?? Good to see you here!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> Also, I need to update the thread more often.


It's actually Timo but i get that gets confusing with another Tim lol! been here for a couple months, just never very active.


----------



## DanielC

Hardentknives said:


> It's actually Timo but i get that gets confusing with another Tim lol! been here for a couple months, just never very active.


I've always called you Tim in my mind when I read your name in IG . Good to know.


----------

